# Install Solar panels



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

2014 chevy cruze






























我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So what are they powering?


----------



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

obermd said:


> So what are they powering?


Car battery backup Charging

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------

